# I miss her terribly



## NShine (Mar 19, 2013)

So it's roughly 11 months since the split and next month is the actual divorce. It's tough. There's so much nostalgia and hurt feelings I'm not sure what to think.

How freaking normal is this to have last second regrets and all? There's distance, money, and terrible secrets between us so I don't think reconciliation is anywhere near possible. So it's persevere I guess.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Hang in there. Even though there may be lots of justifiable reasons for a divorce, you still have to mourn the good moments and memories. This is a part of you that is going away.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Last minute regrets are very common. It's a huge life change and most people never really wanted the divorce. Life just got to the point where it was the only path forward that they could see.


----------

